# Walter Kelley Co



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Welcome!*

To the Walter T. Kelley Co.

There is not another like it. Best frames you can buy.

Best customer service. :thumbsup:


----------



## jlk (Jul 5, 2001)

*walter t kelly*

just got a big box of frames,foundation, and some new vails..always had prompt,great service from this company...


----------



## jdnetone (Aug 19, 2005)

I get all my wooden ware and most of my other supplies from them and they are great to work with very professional and friendly. 

James


----------



## Bonsai (Mar 3, 2009)

I agree. One of the best bee suppliers I have used as a new beekeeper. Fast shipping and quick to reply to questions.

GW


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

jlk: I ordered the same hting as you! Do you like the jig?


----------



## Ky Troy (Apr 17, 2009)

Everything I've ordered from Kelley's has been grat quality and delivered fast.

I really don't even think of ordering anywhere else.


----------



## tarheel bee (May 17, 2005)

*Excellent Customer Service*

Got 2 bad queens with some packages I bought and they sent replacements right away. I will be buying alot more from them in the future.


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

If you're ever in the area, ask them for a tour. I was passing through a couple years ago and stopped to pick up an order and they offered to show me around. It is a neat facility. It was interesting to see woodenware (especially frames) produced in such large quantities. They get lumber in by the railcar. The wax working and foundation production was the most fascinating to me.


----------



## Grant (Jun 12, 2004)

I find these folks are great if you have a catalog, an item #, and you are talking on the phone to a live person.

Their website is more cumbersome. I've searched for items by their exact name and it told me there were "no matches." I've entered specific item numbers and the web search couldn't find them. Even their links are too broad and general.

And I'm no techno-phobe. I just find trying to order on-line doesn't work for them. Other suppliers have much, much better on-line access.

With Kelley, phone or snail mail works best.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Well...*

There it is. First complaint I've ever heard about Kelley.


----------



## DebCP (Apr 4, 2009)

*Great Experience with Kelley*

I too tried to order online and was having difficulty. Then again it was my first order-and although I had a list of what I needed from my mentor I still needed more help. After calling them about two times to clarify, the wonderful woman on the phone suggested that I might be better off ordering over the phone so they could walk me through everything (she also wanted to know why I was ordering different types of foundation and frames which would have been a big problem). Once she walked me through the whole order everything went great; they even suggested their new type of frame which has a slit down the middle of it for the foundation (it works great by the way).


----------



## Elwood (Apr 8, 2009)

*Kelly*

I started out with Kelly in 1981. 28 years later all the equipment is in great shape. Still remember the positive first experience. Funny how first impressions last.


----------



## oldenglish (Oct 22, 2008)

Elwood said:


> I started out with Kelly in 1981. 28 years later all the equipment is in great shape. Still remember the positive first experience. Funny how first impressions last.


How true, I wish all businesses would remember this also.


----------



## KelleyBeesWebmaster (May 8, 2009)

Grant said:


> I find these folks are great if you have a catalog, an item #, and you are talking on the phone to a live person.
> 
> Their website is more cumbersome. I've searched for items by their exact name and it told me there were "no matches." I've entered specific item numbers and the web search couldn't find them. Even their links are too broad and general.
> 
> ...


Grant,

I regret that your experience with the new website was less than satisfactory. I'm the new webmaster for Kelley Bees and I wanted to personally address your concerns. As we continue to refine our new website, we ask for your patience. We are developing a proprietary shopping cart which we believe will provide you with a better all-around experience in shopping for your beekeeping supplies. Input from users like you is invaluable in this endeavor, and we are listening. Already we have implemented many new features and fixes based on feedback from visitors:


Items are now displayed in a grid format as opposed to a list
Users now have the ability to add items to their cart directly without looking at the product's details.
Interior scroll bars have been removed to ease use on older browsers.
Emails are sent out as verification of order receipt.

Some features soon to be released:


A "Menu" style navigation, which users have indicated is more familiar and easier to navigate than the current "Search" navigation.
Item options, such as clothing size, frame & foundation size.
A discussion forum where users can meet, discuss and offer improvements to Walter T. Kelley services and products.

We want to encourage you and everyone else that may read this to visit our site, familiarize themselves with the new layout and features, and help us to develop our new platform. The Walter T. Kelley Company is highly dedicated to ensuring that each one of our customers walks away from dealing with us completely satisfied. We've been in this business many years now, but we would be nothing without your loyal support.

Please, take this opportunity to be a part of the development of our new site. If you have an idea you would like to see implemented, you can email me personally.

Again, anything we can do to make your shopping experience a happy one, we will do. Enjoy your weekend and happy bee season!

Josh
Kelley Bees Webmaster


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Do you like the jig?*

My .02 cents
I bought one last year and had a finish carpenter use it for making three more.
It's well made.

Ernie


----------



## jbford (Apr 17, 2009)

Both the Kelly catalog and website are arranged a bit differently than others, they have so many products jammed into the small sized catalog.

We are blessed to have suppliers like them and the others that put up with all of us hobbyists who want one or two of this or that.

This year I have had great service from Kelly, Brushy Mtn., Mann Lake, Betterbee, and Rossman. And Dadant always does us right when we use them. 

The UPS rates are what galls me!


----------

